# I'm seriously considering this workbench



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

A guy on my local CL is selling this jewel for $290. I won't mention which locality because I'm afraid that one of you parasites mights steal it out from under me. I'm pretty sure the legs are made from spruce or some other high quality lumber. I'm not sure about the top though. Maybe maple? Cherry? 
I might offer him $275….if he includes the cooler. I was going to offer $250; However, I don't want this big fish to get away.










http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/tls/3615003648.html


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

Errm I am sure you could make one like that for cheaper??? Just saying…


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Dude, that thing folds up! The ingenuity and engineering required to make that happen is worth triple the price! He even put a custom label on the end of the foot rail so future generations will appreciate the provenance of this heirloom.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

It doesn't even have legs on the back, gotta be worth at least twice that. He is giving it away. Lol


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

With all that weight no way could you ever get it to rack.


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't low-ball him. For $290, he'll build it on-site, custom for you space. I'd pay him 3 bills and still be able to sleep at night knowing I got one heck of a deal :-D


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Ahh Nighthawk. Quality of this magnitude is impossible for people like you and me to replicate. This seller obviously received expert instruction from Chris Swartz or Roy Underhill or Andre Roubo. If I had to guess, I'd say this design has Roubo written all over it.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

*"Don't low-ball him. For $290, he'll build it on-site, custom for you space. I'd pay him 3 bills and still be able to sleep at night knowing I got one heck of a deal :-D"*

You're absolutely right. I'll let him keep the blue cooler.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I can't believe you even shared the link. Someone is going to snipe that deal out from under you!


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Ashburn VA otherwise known as Cashburn VA.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Isn't that that fancy particular board stuff for a top. I wonder if he'd travel to NY? I'd pay extra.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm going into the workbench building business. The profit margins seem to be amazing!


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Relax guys - he custom makes them IN your garage. I'm going to see how much it would cost to have him come to MA and build me one. I've already gathered the materials and started building a copy of this:









But that bench is AMAZING! I doubt it would rack at all


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Stumpy, imagine if you offered to build a shelf to. oh the possibilities are endless!


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

This is hilarious!! LOL


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I wonder if the mounting wall is included in the price? Maybe the price would be negotiable if you furnish your own mounting wall.

I would suggest to the owner that he build a duplicate of this monumental build, document the build and submit it to Fine Woodworking, or even better, to Stumpy for airing in a future episode, that is of course, if Stumpy would have that.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Stumpy, you should see if you can get rights to reprint the plans.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Looks like the one that came with my house. I knew I got a deal on this place.


----------



## 16DStuD (Feb 13, 2013)

Hahahahaha! Wow


----------



## oxyoke (Dec 15, 2011)

workbench of your dreams' time and patience gentleman ; maybe some day; wow just gorgous


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

I think I see some White Chapel hinges on that bad boy


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That bench rules.


----------



## CharlieW (Jan 21, 2013)

Them's some fancy joinen too!


----------



## ptkaster (Aug 8, 2012)

You could make one for like 125. 2×4s for the base osb for the top and door hinges make it fold.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

I wonder if he charges more to remove the scan tag. LOL great post.


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

WOW, this guy is NUTS. He *only* charges *$290?



??

Click to expand...

*


> How can he stay in business


? I mean….the materials alone cost double that. I bet the wood is hot….that's gotta be it…..how else can he possibly afford to sell it so cheap????


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll take the V8, very nice!


----------



## iamwelty (Nov 14, 2009)

Wasn't this featured on The New Yankee Workshop a few years ago? Seems like I was going to order the plans from Norm Abram but chickened out as I thought it was too advanced for my skills at the time. I could be wrong…


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Are the screws included in the price? That might drive it up another fifty bucks. Don't let this one get away!!!! Offer 350 then he will know you are serious


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I've been going after this woodworking thing all wrong… Time to re-examine priorities. The seller has reached nirvanna, and left all of us behind. Damn…


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Did you note that this post is from Wash DC or close? He's probably a Sentaor….isn't that how their sense of economics function?


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

We're laughing pretty hard at this, but maybe he's found a customer or two, who knows. He's probably laughing at us spending $200 on materials and charging $300 for a table right now.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

amazing! self leveling legs…..who can ask for more!!!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a couple of those in the basement of the house that I'm moving into. I'd let you have those two for $250 each and then you would have three. You could start a collection of workbenches.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Marcus, I think you added a 0 to that materials cost


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Unfortunately you wouldn't be able to use that bench in the middle of your shop… it would fall over.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

It's also a great Murphy bed, you could throw an air mattress on top….
The garage is waaaay more comfy than the doghouse!!!


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Murphy bed! Lol!


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

how did he know to fold the legs that way?? the guy is a genius !


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I only refer to my previous post about some sellers, and the price they hope to garner.
I didn't know that osb had gone up in price that much.
Our stash (two warehouses) of heart pine is now available for only $20.00/bf. Want some?
Bill


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

plenty of storage underneath…can't ever have too much of that


----------

